# Which software is the best for making Rhinestone Templates?



## heattransfers

I am searching the software for making Rhinestone Templates. I am not quite good at computer. Waiting for your recommendation. Thank you!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi, are you looking for just the software (do you already have a cutter, or machine to make the templates?) or do you need a machine with the software? What is your budget and intended level of production?


----------



## heattransfers

Hi Kelly, thanks for your reply. I just need the software which is easy to use.


----------



## DTFuqua

Kelly asked you those questions because different software works with different machines. Some of the programs can be used with a little/lot more effort to get what you want to transfer over to work with a system that its not designed for. I haven't used it but the DAS system is arguably the best for use with multiple brand cutters and the Roland R-Ware is best for the Roland engravers.


----------



## BML Builder

Then there is a big discussion going on now about the Eagle, Falcon, & KNK Maxx machines here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html. You might look at that post as I think someone had said that you could buy the software separately here too.


----------



## SandyMcC

BML Builder said:


> Then there is a big discussion going on now about the Eagle, Falcon, & KNK Maxx machines here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html. You might look at that post as I think someone had said that you could buy the software separately here too.


ACS Studio currently only cuts to our ACS cutters. But we are looking into having other drivers added and then offering it a la carte.


----------



## DTFuqua

Is there a trial version that maybe doesn't "send to cutter" or save that we can try out?


----------



## accu4321

Hello Terry
Just a quick question , does DAS have a trial Demo because I would like to do a real comparison myself. I watched a Demo at a trade show but that is not a true way of comparing . Canned Demos etc..can make things look very easy. 
Best Regards
Gary


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi Gary. I don't think they do but I don't know for sure. I have considered the DAS system and figure it is just way to costly. I don't spend much time thinking about it any more but if I could try it out and it turned out to be the wiz-bang thing it is supposed to be, I might reconsider it if I started doing a LOT of rhinestone work. I checked out the advertised price of the KNK Studio and it is very affordable and is the reason I asked about the demo version. I saw some of Sandy's (I think I'm refering to the right person) videos and the KNK Studio seems to be not only affordable, but able to do most if not all of the things I am looking to do. The real reason I asked about the demo version is I have literaly thousands of dollars in equipment and software that I would not have if everything worked exactly like all the videos and all the information had been correct and up to date. I learn slow but I do learn.
While I might mention the DAS system to people, I am in no way an advocate of it simply because of the high cost. I only mention it because of the fact that at least one person on this forum uses it and seems to like it. And even he doesn't promote the DAS system as the best all round program of its kind. I know I'm not consistent, but I also mention the KNK and Eagle line of cutters when asked for referances about what someone might choose. I am also a believer in the Roland R-Ware system but it too is kinda expensive(not as much as the DAS) and another drawback of the R-Ware is you have to work aroung a lack of compatability with my cutter.


----------



## accu4321

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Gary. I don't think they do but I don't know for sure. I have considered the DAS system and figure it is just way to costly. I don't spend much time thinking about it any more but if I could try it out and it turned out to be the wiz-bang thing it is supposed to be, I might reconsider it if I started doing a LOT of rhinestone work. I checked out the advertised price of the KNK Studio and it is very affordable and is the reason I asked about the demo version. I saw some of Sandy's (I think I'm refering to the right person) videos and the KNK Studio seems to be not only affordable, but able to do most if not all of the things I am looking to do. The real reason I asked about the demo version is I have literaly thousands of dollars in equipment and software that I would not have if everything worked exactly like all the videos and all the information had been correct and up to date. I learn slow but I do learn.
> While I might mention the DAS system to people, I am in no way an advocate of it simply because of the high cost. I only mention it because of the fact that at least one person on this forum uses it and seems to like it. And even he doesn't promote the DAS system as the best all round program of its kind. I know I'm not consistent, but I also mention the KNK and Eagle line of cutters when asked for referances about what someone might choose. I am also a believer in the Roland R-Ware system but it too is kinda expensive(not as much as the DAS) and another drawback of the R-Ware is you have to work aroung a lack of compatability with my cutter.



Hello 
I totally understand! What cutter do you have?
Gary


----------



## charles95405

DAS does not offer a trial or demo period for their system. It requires a dongle to even open the program. I don't think Roland does either


----------



## DTFuqua

I have a Graphtec CE5000-60. It is a very capable machine and I realy like it .


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi Rena...

What cutter do you have? That might be helpful, too, to help to find out what software is available and may for your cutter. 

Kelly =)


----------



## sunnydayz

accu4321 said:


> Hello Terry
> Just a quick question , does DAS have a trial Demo because I would like to do a real comparison myself. I watched a Demo at a trade show but that is not a true way of comparing . Canned Demos etc..can make things look very easy.
> Best Regards
> Gary


The closest you can get to a demo of DAS system is they will do the virtual demo with the virtual conferencing, I have gone on with them and seen the program at work, but it is not the same as doing it yourself. 

I have downloaded your demo software, and so far I like it  It was really easy to use and very functional, although so far I have only done a couple designs, but did like how I could simulate fills.


----------



## BML Builder

sunnydayz said:


> I have downloaded your demo software, and so far I like it  It was really easy to use and very functional, although so far I have only done a couple designs, but did like how I could simulate fills.


BobbieLee where do you find the demo software and is it the ACS software or the KNK software? I would like to try it also. I am seriously thinking about trying this KNK MAXX out. The more I am reading about the more I like the sounds of it. Thanks again.


----------



## DTFuqua

Where is the demo ?


----------



## charles95405

I believe this is....or soon will be.... a KNK MAAX out with the same software as the EagleUltra Force and Falcon. Will be around the $1700 mark but will be a 2 inch machine with beefed up head to cut more accurately and with the new software could really fill a bit of a void in the rhinestone template arena. I have not seen it but looking forward to it. If anyone else has more info, please post


----------



## sunnydayz

Marilyn,

I got the demo from here Scrapbookdiecutter.com - Downloads, it is the first pink highlighted link. Hope this helps 

I also went on Sandy M's site Here Free Video Tutorials | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley, and clicked complete list of video tutorials. This will open up the list of videos she has there. There are six rhinestone videos on the list that I used. The way I did them was to install and open the demo software, and then do each step as on the video, pausing the video in between each step. Easy Peasy  Hope this helps. Oh and it is the KNK studio software that is the download.


----------



## DTFuqua

Just to give a small idea of the value of the SLF fonts, here is a poor example of an a and the resulting placement of 3mm rhinestones that took almost an hour and I have worked on some letters for longer without getting anything worth saving


----------



## BML Builder

sunnydayz said:


> Marilyn,
> 
> I got the demo from here Scrapbookdiecutter.com - Downloads, it is the first pink highlighted link. Hope this helps
> 
> I also went on Sandy M's site Here Free Video Tutorials | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley, and clicked complete list of video tutorials. This will open up the list of videos she has there. There are six rhinestone videos on the list that I used. The way I did them was to install and open the demo software, and then do each step as on the video, pausing the video in between each step. Easy Peasy  Hope this helps. Oh and it is the KNK studio software that is the download.


Thank you very much, BobbieLee!!! You have been such a big help with all of this!! I really appreciate all that you have done in posting this information and the questions for Sandy & Gary. I think most of us would have never known about this without your posting this to start with. Thanks again!!


----------



## BML Builder

charles95405 said:


> I believe this is....or soon will be.... a KNK MAAX out with the same software as the EagleUltra Force and Falcon. Will be around the $1700 mark but will be a 2 inch machine with beefed up head to cut more accurately and with the new software could really fill a bit of a void in the rhinestone template arena. I have not seen it but looking forward to it. If anyone else has more info, please post


I agree completely!! Most of us are not wanting to start out doing the templates to sell but to make our designs to sell. So finding the equipment for less expensive price is more what most of are looking for. Is that the 24 inch machine??


----------



## charles95405

Marilyn...yes...I understand that is the 24 inch with beefed up head and w/acs software. I have not had _official _information but that should be out soon I think


----------



## SandyMcC

The Maxx's with ACS Studio have been put up in Accugraphic's store, but I don't think I'm permitted to post direct URL's, right? Also, these still have the 1" grit rollers... but they come with ACS Studio.


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> The Maxx's with ACS Studio have been put up in Accugraphic's store, but I don't think I'm permitted to post direct URL's, right? Also, these still have the 1" grit rollers... but they come with ACS Studio.


 
Thanks, SandyM. It is the same KNKMaxx machine, or does it have mods like Charles may be referrencing? Thanks alot. =)


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, SandyM. It is the same KNKMaxx machine, or does it have mods like Charles may be referrencing? Thanks alot. =)


It is a KNK Maxx with no modifications... other than it comes with ACS Studio versus KNK Studio... that is my understanding. I meant to find out which bladeholder is provided... the one that normally comes with the Maxx or the one that comes with the Eagle/Falcon. They are different.


----------



## sunnydayz

So are you able to buy the different blade holders separate then? I would imagine you must be able to if they ever need to be replaced.


----------



## SandyMcC

sunnydayz said:


> So are you able to buy the different blade holders separate then? I would imagine you must be able to if they ever need to be replaced.


Yes, Accugraphic sells each of the different blade holders.


----------



## ashamutt

I just saw the cheaper version on eagle's site....under "economy machines"



What is the pricing on all of the different "rhinestone" software programs?
ACS Studio, KNK Studio....etc....


----------



## SandyMcC

We don't sell ACS Studio separately yet and our $199 version of KNK Studio only has drivers for the KNK's. So, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## sjidohair

I think that gary has released the knk machines with acs software for sandyM and rogers sites,
would anyone like to see the fonts, that come with the software,, ?
If so let me know, and I will gladley post them.
Sandy Jo


----------



## DTFuqua

sjidohair said:


> I think that gary has released the knk machines with acs software for sandyM and rogers sites,
> would anyone like to see the fonts, that come with the software,, ?
> If so let me know, and I will gladley post them.
> Sandy Jo


I would love to see the fonts. especialy any engravers or single line or stick fonts. I downloaded the demo but I wasn't able ti find any fonts besides what were already on my computer


----------



## plan b

The cool thing about the acs software is that you can make your own single line font very simply, also with a discussion about the software for other cutters won't happen for quite some time as the software continues to advance.


----------



## heattransfers

DTFuqua said:


> Kelly asked you those questions because different software works with different machines. Some of the programs can be used with a little/lot more effort to get what you want to transfer over to work with a system that its not designed for. I haven't used it but the DAS system is arguably the best for use with multiple brand cutters and the Roland R-Ware is best for the Roland engravers.


 Thanks for your suggestion Terry. I will try DAS system. By the way, do you know where i can download it? Or i have to buy in somewhere?


----------



## sunnydayz

Digital art solutions is where it is sold. Here is a link to their site Tools for screenprinting, sign making, laser engraving, embroidery, promotional products. It is not downloadable as it comes on disk


----------



## mycraftytoys

I actually own the Das system and as far as a leaning curve there
isn't one. I use my Roland gx 24 to cut the stencil with no problem.
I do have to weed alittle more then if a diiferent cutter. But it
is what I had. The Das system is very easy to make your own design 
with. Tech support is awesome too. Just a very happy custom. Talk to
Katie or Matt. Lisa


----------



## sjidohair

DTFuqua said:


> I would love to see the fonts. especialy any engravers or single line or stick fonts. I downloaded the demo but I wasn't able ti find any fonts besides what were already on my computer


Terry do you want engravers fonts or rhinestone fonts?
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

plan b said:


> The cool thing about the acs software is that you can make your own single line font very simply, also with a discussion about the software for other cutters won't happen for quite some time as the software continues to advance.


Roger is so right, besides the 10 rhinestone fonts, given, we can make hundreds of fonts single and double and Triple and 4 and 5 times stones fonts,, very easy, Roger I saw that you have the knk machines now, and Sandy M is getting the eagle,, woohoooo
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

mycraftytoys said:


> I actually own the Das system and as far as a leaning curve there
> isn't one. I use my Roland gx 24 to cut the stencil with no problem.
> I do have to weed alittle more then if a diiferent cutter. But it
> is what I had. The Das system is very easy to make your own design
> with. Tech support is awesome too. Just a very happy custom. Talk to
> Katie or Matt. Lisa


Lisa I too have the das system and it is a great system as well. I think bobbie lee had it too,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

DTFuqua said:


> I would love to see the fonts. especialy any engravers or single line or stick fonts. I downloaded the demo but I wasn't able ti find any fonts besides what were already on my computer


Terry here are the fonts premade that come with the Acs software, 
1-5 premade rhinestone fonts

sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

Here are 6-10 fonts premade
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## DTFuqua

Thank you Sandy Jo. Are there any that look good that are a kind of fancy script or cursive. Engravers fonts are supposed to be single line fonts or "stick" fonts that should be able to be "sprayed" ( a Corel Draw function) with the little circles that you send to a cutter to make the templates. Some people have lovely handwriting that they could just write out the name or message on a digitizing tablet and import into Corel Draw and then use a spray list to put the circles on and send to cutter but my handwriting is unreadable even by myself sometimes.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Thank you Sandy Jo. Are there any that look good that are a kind of fancy script or cursive. Engravers fonts are supposed to be single line fonts or "stick" fonts that should be able to be "sprayed" ( a Corel Draw function) with the little circles that you send to a cutter to make the templates. Some people have lovely handwriting that they could just write out the name or message on a digitizing tablet and import into Corel Draw and then use a spray list to put the circles on and send to cutter but my handwriting is unreadable even by myself sometimes.


I'm the other Sandy, but I can respond. There are several scripty, single line fonts that come with ACS Studio. Have a look at the image I'm attaching. But you can also use the Center Line Trace to convert scripty fonts to single line fonts.... refer to the second image. One of the demo videos that Bobbieled linked to in an earlier post here shows how we use Center Line trace to do this. Note that even when the trace itself is a little rough, it tends to look just fine after applying the circles.


----------



## DTFuqua

SandyMcC said:


> I'm the other Sandy, but I can respond. There are several scripty, single line fonts that come with ACS Studio. Have a look at the image I'm attaching. But you can also use the Center Line Trace to convert scripty fonts to single line fonts.... refer to the second image. One of the demo videos that Bobbieled linked to in an earlier post here shows how we use Center Line trace to do this. Note that even when the trace itself is a little rough, it tends to look just fine after applying the circles.


 Hi Sandy and thank you for the response with the pictures.The second picture is what I have been doing with the bezier tool in Corel Draw. I have started saving all the text letters that I do as an EPS file but I don't have many that I feel have "The Look" and I don't save any that aren't pleasing to MY eye. It can be very frustrating when I work over an hour on a single letter and it still doesn't have the look I want or even like. What I realy want is to be able to just type in a name and do the wam-bam thing and have a beautiful rhinestone layout to send to the cutter. I hope to eventualy be able to travel around to shows and flea markets and be able to "do my thing" then and there so people could be able to walk away with their product. ( I also do rustic cabin type wooden signs as well as magnetic and yard signs as well as vinyl heat press for garments and the photo transfers but only for white T's) All this is so frustrating that I would go back to asset recovery if Cathy didn't need me at home to care for her.


----------



## sjidohair

Terry, I know exactly what you are talking about, 
I know there will be a answer for you in a shortly but not yet..
When it happens, i will make sure and post it.. at this point , this is why I buy different programs, what one does not have the other will..
This industry is coming closer to what it needs to be,, or what we need it to be.. The awesome thing is they are listening,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## heattransfers

Thank you Marilyn!

Yes, i just need the software!


----------



## heattransfers

Hi Kelly, i don't have any cutter yet. I only need the software to design the artwork and send to the others cutting for me.


----------



## charles95405

Just having the software may not solve your problem...If you are referring to software to actually 'cut' thye design, you will need to make sure that the output of the software can be used by the person doing the template. Things to consider...what are the 'save as' options...what are the 'export' options on your end and what the 'open' and 'import' options are on the software used by the vendor.

If you are talking about just the designing of the image...you have a wide choice, all the way from the free Inkscape, inexpensive Xare, moderate priced CorelDraw or the more expensive Illustrator. There are more but these are the ones that I see most..

I think this was your question...if not let us know


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi Rena,

What kind of cutters do the people who "cut for you" use?


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> Yes, Accugraphic sells each of the different blade holders.


 
Thank you, SandyM. Are the different blade holders interchangeable between the KNKMaxx 24" and the Eagle? 

I'm still a little confused on this. Thanks alot.


----------



## SandyMcC

Because our Maxx, Falcon, and Eagle machines have fully adjustable blade holder seats (up to 3/4" in diameter), you can directly insert a LOT of different blade holders, pens, pencils, markers, and even some embossing styluses.


----------



## heattransfers

It's a Chinese Brand, not popular


----------



## BML Builder

heattransfers said:


> It's a Chinese Brand, not popular


Then, I may be wrong because I don't know enough about these softwares but I am not sure that just the KNK or ACS software will work for you. It depends on whether you can export to the cutter (the file format that the cutter uses) or cut and paste the designs to another program that is exportable to the cutter. I do like the fact that for $1199 or $1699 you get a good software and a good cutter instead of having to spend $2500 to $6000. 

I have the R-wear and I do know that the designs can be cut or copied and pasted to other software like Corel or Illustrator, but it doesn't have enough capabilities to do all that I would like it to do or at least I have not figured them out yet (no documentation). 

Currently we are using R-wear and Expressions then copying and pasting the designs to Corel. Sometimes we just use Corel and then export the files to our laser to make our templates. 

It would be nice to just have a program that we could use for all of it and just send it to a cutter and be done.


----------



## agensop

expressions??



BML Builder said:


> Currently we are using R-wear and Expressions then copying and pasting the designs to Corel. Sometimes we just use Corel and then export the files to our laser to make our templates.


----------



## BML Builder

Yes, Microsoft Expressions Studio. It is a drawing program. I can either draw out a picture in Expressions or open a line art design and change the lines to dots with one of the brushes. Then I copy and paste it over to Corel and change the size of the dots to the size of rhinestone I want to use.


----------



## agensop

i HAVE that *LOL* just never heard of anyone using it for these purposes 



BML Builder said:


> Yes, Microsoft Expressions Studio. It is a drawing program. I can either draw out a picture in Expressions or open a line art design and change the lines to dots with one of the brushes. Then I copy and paste it over to Corel and change the size of the dots to the size of rhinestone I want to use.


----------



## BML Builder

agensop said:


> i HAVE that *LOL* just never heard of anyone using it for these purposes


Its actually really very helpful with rhinestone designing. I can use my wacam tablet and draw out pictures in dots (or lines then change to dots). Most of the work is done quick and easy this way.


----------



## sjidohair

Marilyn, 
It is great to have all the Options,, and there are lots, 
As I have stated before, I dont think there is a Best, I think it is the one that suits you the Best for what you are doing.. And we all are different and use our programs differently.
Thanks again
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## BML Builder

sjidohair said:


> Marilyn,
> It is great to have all the Options,, and there are lots,
> As I have stated before, I dont think there is a Best, I think it is the one that suits you the Best for what you are doing.. And we all are different and use our programs differently.
> Thanks again
> Sandy Jo
> MMM


I agree completely SandyJo. What I want to do is not necessarily what Jane Doe wants to do and Jane may have something else in mind than John does, so we will all have a different want and opinion of what will work best. That is why I think it is great to have so many new programs and equipment options coming out to satisfy all of our different wants and needs. That is also what is great about this forum, so many people doing different things and giving different ideas to the rest of us.


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> I agree completely SandyJo. What I want to do is not necessarily what Jane Doe wants to do and Jane may have something else in mind than John does, so we will all have a different want and opinion of what will work best. That is why I think it is great to have so many new programs and equipment options coming out to satisfy all of our different wants and needs. That is also what is great about this forum, so many people doing different things and giving different ideas to the rest of us.


 
OH , I soooo agree! 

And now, having the option of FINALLY being able to use my Graphtec with the ACS studio rhinestone template software , I will be saving myself 1000.00 - 3000.00+ smackers not having to purchase other systems!

I love your option too, BML...... and I intend on giving it a go!!!  thanks so much!!!


----------



## charles95405

one important note that was posted by Gary in the other thread about software for rhinestones...the KNK cutter with studio software is for non-commercial use..for hobbyist and crafters...that is why they now offer..for a bit more $ the ACS software with the KNK Maxx. Important for most of us on the forum


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> one important note that was posted by Gary in the other thread about software for rhinestones...the KNK cutter with studio software is for non-commercial use..for hobbyist and crafters...that is why they now offer..for a bit more $ the ACS software with the KNK Maxx. Important for most of us on the forum


 
Yes...this is an important thing to note!

....what I am wondering now is.... 

All of the scrapbooking people that own a KNK MAXX w/ KNK studio do not EVER sell the things that they have made???

I see a lot of scrapers selling the things that they have made....and IF they made/designed it with the KNK Studio are they then NOT supposed to be selling????

Maybe SandyMcC can clarify??



(I do know that I will be safe with the ACS studio rhinestone software for my GRAPHTEC , so yes, thanks Gary for releasing this!!!!!)


----------



## charles95405

I suppose we can fall back on a famous quote...'it depends on what the definition of 'is' is' and say that for the people using the KNK w/studio software....depends on what your definition of 'commercial use' is. Even if technically prohibited, not many to enforce that...sort of like speeding...not legal but a lot of us take a chance and do it from time to time...Of course 'you' and I would never do that


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> I suppose we can fall back on a famous quote...'it depends on what the definition of 'is' is' and say that for the people using the KNK w/studio software....depends on what your definition of 'commercial use' is. Even if technically prohibited, not many to enforce that...sort of like speeding...not legal but a lot of us take a chance and do it from time to time...Of course 'you' and I would never do that


You are so right.

I would not do that.

When I found out that my "photoshop 7.0" version was not for "commercial use"....I purchased the full version......expensive , but worth it.
I also did the same w/ Corel draw & painter.

My conscience would not let me get away w/ it.


So , I feel good about the ACS studio!!

(I do not speed either......)


----------



## accu4321

charles95405 said:


> I suppose we can fall back on a famous quote...'it depends on what the definition of 'is' is' and say that for the people using the KNK w/studio software....depends on what your definition of 'commercial use' is. Even if technically prohibited, not many to enforce that...sort of like speeding...not legal but a lot of us take a chance and do it from time to time...Of course 'you' and I would never do that


Hello
Sure you wouldn't
We are also responsible for our Due Diligence... so we don't get a product taken away from us .We have never really had this issue before but now we will have to watch more closely to protect ourselves and our vendors. We may need to discontinue a product to maintain another.
Regards
Gary


----------



## sjidohair

charles95405 said:


> one important note that was posted by Gary in the other thread about software for rhinestones...the KNK cutter with studio software is for non-commercial use..for hobbyist and crafters...that is why they now offer..for a bit more $ the ACS software with the KNK Maxx. Important for most of us on the forum


Thanks Charles, Your opinions always give great information and to the point, intended to only give us the facts, so we can process the info as we choose, 
Thank you
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

I think its important to get information from many sources, since some sources will not give you all the information, whether intentional or just because they are more interested in one area then they are another, and then take what I learn, and weed out the good from the bad  Its what we do here. It is up to us to listen to everyone, educate ourselves, and then make that decision that best suits our own needs. 

The more information we have, the better we are able to make our own conclusion.


----------



## sjidohair

sunnydayz said:


> I think its important to get information from many sources, since some sources will not give you all the information, whether intentional or just because they are more interested in one area then they are another, and then take what I learn, and weed out the good from the bad  Its what we do here. It is up to us to listen to everyone, educate ourselves, and then make that decision that best suits our own needs.
> 
> The more information we have, the better we are able to make our own conclusion.


I AGREE with this post 100%.
I am also looking forward to Mrs B getting her new Acs Design Studio and also Bobbie lee and or anyone else getting these Programs and cutters so we can start doing some Serious awesome Sharing,, 
So as soon as anyone gets these programs and or cutters,, Please let us know how it is going,,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

> I AGREE with this post 100%


I am glad because it is really important that members feel comfortable here at T-shirt forums, while finding what is best for them each. That is what this forum is all about, sharing all the facts, and all the options that are available. 




> I am also looking forward to Mrs B getting her new Acs Design Studio and also Bobbie lee and or anyone else getting these Programs and cutters so we can start doing some Serious awesome Sharing


Sandy Jo please do not make assumptions as to what someone is going to do here. Like I said, it is about Learning and finding information, and then making decisions of what is best for each of us. I myself have not stated what my plans are, and I do not believe I have seen Ashamutt confirm her decision either. When you make a statement like this, and we might decide another alternative, it really sends the wrong message of what we are about here, it might also send a member looking for the same information in a wrong direction, as they may start searching for a member that has bought a product, just to find out they made another choice. . Like I said in my previous post, This is about getting information out there so members can make their own decisions. You might want to clarify things with members, when stating names of members and what their intentions are.

Again I will state that I am in the information gathering and sharing stage, and have made no decision on what I plan to invest in, in the future.


----------



## sjidohair

sunnydayz said:


> Sandy Jo please do not make assumptions as to what someone is going to do here. Like I said, it is about Learning and finding information, and then making decisions of what is best for each of us. I myself have not stated what my plans are, and I do not believe I have seen Ashamutt confirm her decision either. When you make a statement like this, and we might decide another alternative, it really sends the wrong message of what we are about here, it might also send a member looking for the same information in a wrong direction, as they may start searching for a member that has bought a product, just to find out they made another choice. . Like I said in my previous post, This is about getting information out there so members can make their own decisions. You might want to clarify things with members, when stating names of members and what their intentions are.
> 
> Again I will state that I am in the information gathering and sharing stage, and have made no decision on what I plan to invest in, in the future.


(quote from ashmutt)
And now, having the option of FINALLY being able to use my Graphtec with the ACS studio rhinestone template software , I will be saving myself 1000.00 - 3000.00+ smackers not having to purchase other systems!
(Quote from ashmutt)

What i wrote was intended as a gesture of sharing, a software or cutter program and happy that we would have that ability.

That was from the threads ,as stated above, My intent is to have all of us everyone ,on the forum sharing, not just a select group sharing information.
All the information!
But everytime i post a post it is assumed that is it is directed in a negative way, it is not,,

Please quit seeing them as such. Everyone should have the right to post their posts without fear and harrasment, or ridicule when posting, 

I was trying to make a friendly gesture .

Sandy Jo


----------



## sunnydayz

I am not Harassing or ridiculing anyone, I am simply clarifying the intentions of sharing information.

I myself never ever stated I was set on any product, yet you named my name specifically, so yes I did respond because I do not want other members to assume you know something they don't, as to what decision I have made. because some may come upon this thread, without knowing we have not talked elsewhere, it could be construed that I have indeed made some kind of decision by your words. I am simply clarifying that this forum is about sharing information to help others with all options, and to make their own choices. I just do not want anything with my name attached, that sounds misleading of my intentions here, to be misunderstood.


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> Yes, Microsoft Expressions Studio. It is a drawing program. I can either draw out a picture in Expressions or open a line art design and change the lines to dots with one of the brushes. Then I copy and paste it over to Corel and change the size of the dots to the size of rhinestone I want to use.


 
Do you have some "step-by-step" instructions for this???
It sounds cool!

I am on the "microsoft expressions" web site now reading about the program....... never heard of it , so, thanks for the info!




Is this the right one..???
Expression Blend 3 + SketchFlow ??
http://www.microsoft.com/expression/try-it/Default.aspx#PageTop
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/products/Blend_Overview.aspx


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> (quote from ashmutt)
> And now, having the option of FINALLY being able to use my Graphtec with the ACS studio rhinestone template software , I will be saving myself 1000.00 - 3000.00+ smackers not having to purchase other systems!
> (Quote from ashmutt)
> 
> What i wrote was intended as a gesture of sharing, a software or cutter program and happy that we would have that ability.
> 
> That was from the threads ,as stated above, My intent is to have all of us everyone ,on the forum sharing, not just a select group sharing information.
> All the information!
> ........Sandy Jo


 

Ok..... I have not yet decided on which avenue to take .... I am just happy to FINALLY HAVE the option of being able to use my Graphtec for rhinestone templates. 

.......so many options are starting to open up for me(for all of us) that I am just not sure which one to choose as of yet.


I am not as of this week?/month? going to purchase anything.


There is still more information flowing forth and because of this I do not want to "jump into anything" just yet.
Patience is a good thing 



At first - before there was the option of me being able to use my Graphtec to cut rhinestone templates - I was thinking about selling it and purchasing the KNK MAXX w/ knk studio when it "magically appeared". (_especially when I saw SandyMcC's wonderful videos!!!)_
(thanks *BobbieLee* for posting about your discovery/find!!!!!!!!!) 

.......then, when the ACS software "magically appeared" as an option for the KNK MAXX I thought really really hard about this and it looked like I might really be leaning towards purchasing this "new" option. (_not to mention, I would be able to use the ACS rhinestone software commercially which is not the case with the knk studio software , so I have heard/read_)

...then, all of a sudden....ACS studio rhinestone software became available for the Graphtec!
WOW! yet another new option flowing forth!!!!!
_(and a gigantically less expensive option too!!!!)_
_(thanks Gary!!!)_

So now....I am starting to lean towards this option.

...BUT I may still buy the KNK MAXX w/ ACS studio from SandyMcC because it does have so much more "force" than my Graphtec" 

I am still "demo-ing" the KNK Studio software to see if I might like this new "ACS for Graphtec" 599.99 option.
(since both programs are similar….not alike….but “similar”)


So to make it clear..... I have not decided which option I will be choosing. 


…… as my hubby always tells me....."have patience.....don't rush out and buy something when it first comes out...take your time & research everything!". 




Note:
The EGX-30A with the r-wear software may be an option for me later…….. I need to see it in action first!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

Yep! That's exactly the right thing to do... research, ask questions, and take notes. I always set up my own comparison tables so I can write down the "+" and "-" of each product I'm considering AND I also assign a priority to each item I list: High, Medium, or Low, in terms of how much it will affect MY actual usage of the product. While one product may have some more "+"'s than another, those may not really affect ME as much as a single "+" for another product. This is especially true when I look at digital cameras, cell phones, computers, etc. My husband actually did this sort of analysis when we were trying to pick the perfect family dog 10 years ago! lol He researched a bunch of breeds... temperaments, sizes, "maintenance"... you name it! I made SO much fun of him until we went out and bought our Llasa Bichon and she really did end up being the perfect dog for OUR family. Comparative analysis works!


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> Ok..... I have not yet decided on which avenue to take .... I am just happy to FINALLY HAVE the option of being able to use my Graphtec for rhinestone templates.
> 
> .......so many options are starting to open up for me(for all of us) that I am just not sure which one to choose as of yet.
> 
> 
> I am not as of this week?/month? going to purchase anything.
> 
> 
> There is still more information flowing forth and because of this I do not want to "jump into anything" just yet.
> Patience is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> At first - before there was the option of me being able to use my Graphtec to cut rhinestone templates - I was thinking about selling it and purchasing the KNK MAXX w/ knk studio. (_especially when I saw SandyMcC's wonderful videos!!!)_
> 
> .......then, when the ACS software "magically appeared" as an option for the KNK MAXX I thought really really hard about this and it looked like I might really be leaning towards purchasing this "new" option. (_not to mention, I would be able to use the ACS rhinestone software commercially which is not the case with the knk studio software , so I have heard/read_)
> 
> ...then, all of a sudden....ACS studio rhinestone software became available for the Graphtec!
> WOW! yet another new option flowing forth!!!!!
> _(and a gigantically less expensive option too!!!!)_
> _(thanks Gary!!!)_
> 
> So now....I am starting to lean towards this option.
> 
> ...BUT I may still buy the KNK MAXX w/ ACS studio from SandyMcC because it does have so much more "force" than my Graphtec"
> 
> I am still "demo-ing" the KNK Studio software to see if I might like this new "ACS for Graphtec" 599.99 option.
> (since both programs are similar….not alike….but “similar”)
> 
> 
> So to make it clear..... I have not decided which option I will be choosing.
> 
> 
> …… as my hubby always tells me....."have patience.....don't rush out and buy something when it first comes out...take your time & research everything!".


 
Mrs B, I totally understand, with all the options, we now have so many choices,,
If you or anyone else does choose any of these programs, or any of the Rhinestone software programs or machines,, I look forward to the information that can be shared between forum members, what we share will help others later.
Please keep us posted, on what your choice will be , if you choose a system or software. Of any brand.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Mrs B, I totally understand, with all the options, we now have so many choices,,
> If you or anyone else does choose any of these programs, or any of the Rhinestone software programs or machines,, I look forward to the information that can be shared between forum members, what we share will help others later.
> Please keep us posted, on what your choice will be , if you choose a system or software. Of any brand.
> Sandy Jo
> MMM


 
As I "test" different things I will post....and when I decide to purchase I will post.
..and after I purchase I will post.

I will even help out and post what I "read" and of "others" testing of products with added links too!



SOOOOO many times , over and over again , I have been helped by posts from others that were not even using the product but had read about how to use it and then shared!!
I LOVE THAT!!!!


----------



## BML Builder

ashamutt said:


> Do you have some "step-by-step" instructions for this???
> It sounds cool!
> 
> I am on the "microsoft expressions" web site now reading about the program....... never heard of it , so, thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the right one..???
> Expression Blend 3 + SketchFlow ??
> Try It | Microsoft® Expression®


Here is the link to the download.

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ression3_3.exe

I'm at my other job right now, but I will try to write something up this weekend on step by step instructions. It really is an easy program though. 

As a matter of fact Advanced Artist has a video of how to use this program. He probably does a much better job of instructions than I can. I always seem to forget something, but he does a great job. Here is the link to that. 

www.advancedartist.com/quickvids/ex3.html


----------



## lmcclain6

What is the best rhinestone software out there that works with a plotter for under $300?


----------



## plan b

lmcclain6 said:


> What is the best rhinestone software out there that works with a plotter for under $300?


All a plotter does is cut the information you send it so most any cutter will work as long as your design software has the drivers for the cutter you choose


----------



## charles95405

I think the best buy for rhinestone templates and general design soft ware is sold at Heatpressvinyl.com - GCC Vinyl Cutters,Hix heat presses,FDC vinyl,Specialty Materials,t shirt vinyl


----------



## lmcclain6

Thank you so much, did not know about this vendor.


----------



## SandyMcC

lmcclain6 said:


> Thank you so much, did not know about this vendor.


It's owned by Roger (plan b), the guy who posted right before Charles.


----------



## charles95405

Sandy where have you been hiding? I have not seen you on for awhile, or have I been blind?


----------



## SandyMcC

Charles, my time has been almost totally dedicated to new KNK Zing owners the past few years. I wrote a user manual for Make The Cut software (which accompanies all new KNK's), made over a hundred new videos, and continue to test new products for KNK USA, as well as answer emails from past customers. I'm in the process of trying to retire, but it's not been an easy transition since my office has always been in my home! 

While I don't spend nearly as much time here as I did before the Zing, Maxx Air, and Zing Air were released, I'm often referring people to this forum when they have questions about heat pressing, cutting new iron-on materials, and checking out the latest in rhinestone applications. This place is still second to none when it comes to information and helpful members.


----------



## BML Builder

Hey Sandy!! Great to see you are still around. I hope you get to retire if you want to!! You have been such a great help to so many of us and we do greatly appreciate you!! Wish you all the best in whatever you want to do!!!


----------



## charles95405

Sandy we have not always been on the same page BUT you wrote a users manual/guide for a cutter that was the best written and explained that I have seen. Great piece of work. I think it was for the Eagle (?) Just wanted to let you know. Keep at it


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> Sandy we have not always been on the same page BUT you wrote a users manual/guide for a cutter that was the best written and explained that I have seen. Great piece of work. I think it was for the Eagle (?) Just wanted to let you know. Keep at it


That's very kind of you, Charles. I enjoy writing user manuals more than just about anything else work-wise. My next assignment is to write one for the new KNP 3D printer. Can't WAIT to begin that challenge!


----------

